

David Heinemeier Hansson's Rails 3 keynote at RailsConf - jordanmessina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0iKYRKtAsA

======
davidw
Will trade upvotes for summary :-)

~~~
jules
Rails 3.0

\- Brand new router with an emphasis on RESTful declarations

\- New Action Mailer API modeled after Action Controller (now without the
agonizing pain of sending multipart messages!)

\- New Active Record chainable query language built on top of relational
algebra

\- Explicit dependency management with Bundler

<http://guides.rails.info/3_0_release_notes.html>

Rails 3.1

\- Better organisation for public/*

\- Preprocessing CSS and Javascript with .erb templates, helpers for sprites

\- Automatic down migrations

~~~
jsiarto
The handling of sprites is really cool. Allowing Rails to generate the sprite
from a directory and then calling the sprite image with
sprite_tag(folder/sprite) makes sprites much less painful. As a designer, I
appreciate the attention to that stuff from the core team.

~~~
compay
He just brought that up as a part of a "wish list." Nothing has been
implemented yet.

------
jpr
So, one signal per minute?

